

Wood fired camping stove that powers your phone too - iamchmod
http://www.biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-overview/features/

======
bumbledraven
Nice. Reminds me of the <http://www.suntactics.com/shop/usb-scharger-12/>, but
uses scrap wood instead of the sun.

------
e3pi
A reasonable sweet-spot pricing too, but someday I hope to see DIY tinker'ers
get some real meat and potatoes wattage off a steampunk wood stove -without a
dangerous and difficult DIY boiler.

